# Kehrwert?



## klilugraf_ (26. Okt 2005)

Hallo,
kann mir bite jemand bei folgendem Programm helfen?

  1. Lies den Wert von n ein.
  2. Setze i auf 3.
  3. Solange i < 2n, wiederhole:
  4. Erhöhe i um 1.
  5. Gib den Kehrwert von 2i + 1 aus

ich bräuchte das ganze in einer Do while schleife und ich verstehe nicht was mit Zeil 3 und Zeile 5 gemeint ist bzw wie ich einen kehrwert ausgeben kann!

Wär euch echt dankbar!


----------



## Sky (26. Okt 2005)

3. Ist die Schleifenbedingung

5. einen Kehrwert kannst Du z.B. mittels System.out.println(...) ausgeben


----------



## AlArenal (26. Okt 2005)

Zeile 3:
Das ist die Bedingung für die While-Schleife. Sie soll ausgeführt werden so lange i kleiner 2*n ist. Für i hast du einen vorgegebenen Wert, n liest du ja erst ein.

Zeile 5:
Der Kehrwert von (2*i +1) ist 1/(2*i +1) ... das sind Basics zum Thema Bruchrechnen, das sollte man schon draufhaben


----------

